# Anyone ride motorcycles in this group?



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

hey everyone, just wanted to see if anyone else here rides motorcycles?

Just picked up my 2nd bike 4 weeks ago, waiting for the weather to warm up so I can start to ride again.

Let me know!

here's a few photos of my current bike and the red one's my old bike

Ninja 650 current mods by RW-Photography, on Flickr

Ninja 300 and Ninja ZR-6 Night shot by RW-Photography, on Flickr

Ninja 300 test shots by RW-Photography, on Flickr

Ray


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. So you just started riding recently? I'm surprised you didn't guess I'm a rider from my user name. 

I used to be an instructor at PRS. My wife and I both ride. I have an older SV650 beater right now since I don't have much time to ride. I'm thinking about an adventure bike in the next few years. A BMW GS or a KTM.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Very nice. So you just started riding recently? I'm surprised you didn't guess I'm a rider from my user name.
> 
> I used to be an instructor at PRS. My wife and I both ride. I have an older SV650 beater right now since I don't have much time to ride. I'm thinking about an adventure bike in the next few years. A BMW GS or a KTM.


i was wondering about that, 2x2wheels = 4? haha, but now it makes more sense =p

This will be my 3rd season riding, i graduated from PRS 3 years ago. Started with a Ninja 300 as my first bike ( love it) but wanted more power so went with the ninja 650 over a 636. I sat on it at the dealership and the 636's riding position is a pain in the butt.
sv650's are quite nice, heard lots of great things about them. The BMW or KTM are pretty nice also!

I was considering an advance course and doing track days, but with my son now, I don't really have much time to ride, just practice daily in the evenings around barnet highway and up sfu and back home and probably do a few trips to whistler,squamish and to harrison this season.

I rode my new bike home from the dealership when it was 16 degrees and anything over 60km/hr was pretty cold.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I actually had 2wheels x 3 at one point. K75s, ZX7R for the track and GS500 for my wife.

Do the track courses if you can. I did Keith Code, Reg Pridmore, and Mike Sullivan along with a number of track days (all with Dat). You won't regret it. I don't do Whistler of Squamish much anymore because of the changes in the road and the traffic load. I used to have breakfast every Sat morning in Squamish at the Britannia House. So much so that I was treated like family.

Sounds like you need more/better gear. Get a heated vest if you don't have one. We both have them. Makes riding much more fun.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

My brother just picked up his 2005 Ninja (650?) today, he's actually out picking it up right now. I'm planning on taking the exam, getting a bike and taking a thorough safety course (necessary IMO). Just don't have the cash to do it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> I'm planning on taking the exam, getting a bike and taking a thorough safety course (necessary IMO). Just don't have the cash to do it.


You're doing it the smart way. Anyone can learn to ride a bike, but learning to ride it safely in the city is another matter. Making the right decisions at the right time can save your life.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got my license but no bike. Haven't been on a bike in 14 years. I'm sad. LOL


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

target said:


> I've got my license but no bike. Haven't been on a bike in 14 years. I'm sad. LOL


time to get one  you're in eagle ridge, that's next door to me


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You're doing it the smart way. Anyone can learn to ride a bike, but learning to ride it safely in the city is another matter. Making the right decisions at the right time can save your life.


my honest opinion, even though the prs course was great and i got my license, it's really still not enough, only 10 hours of instructions and 10 hours of riding is quite limiting, I'd wish it was tripled or 5x the riding, that would be great, but then noone would want to pay for that.

and i avoid riding in the city, mainly highways, then hopefully track only one day


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

rwong2k10 said:


> my honest opinion, even though the prs course was great and i got my license, it's really still not enough, only 10 hours of instructions and 10 hours of riding is quite limiting, I'd wish it was tripled or 5x the riding, that would be great, but then noone would want to pay for that.


Yep, it always come back to money. Even double the time would be good. In my time as an instructors, I saw some students who got it right away, and others who were good riders but really didn't "get it" and would forget the safety factor.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I've been ridding for more than 50 years, got started on scooters at 14 in Alberta.







I rode my HD Sporster to Sturgis in 1990







I'm migrating to 3 wheeles as my back hurts more<G>

I had my Flying sidecar before I traded it in my new trike


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Flying a sidecar with a Harley, nice!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Had my first bike at 4 an old fat honda 50. So unless anybody here has 24 years exp. I might be the champ here lol (only in my mind, one tire baby I'm kinda nuts) I was too small to touch the ground back then so I got the seat taken off and a towel taped on the frame = hardcore. LOL. No bike license I drive a "dump'a'truka' buddy's lol sorry but yeah with a comercial license I see waaaaay to much on te road to want to ride on pavement. 

My mothers in an all women motorbike group (fzr400, rg250, currently shopping Ducati time to go new and not track bikes) but I ripped the Yamaha around the block here and she goes redlined 1400-1600. Shorts,tshirt, flip flops, and hair blowing I was 160 by the end of the block. 

FYI atleast 3/4 of today "enthusiasts" couldn't use a 600 to its full potential. I always laugh when I see r1 or gsx rr, guys got one peice leather with advertising like a champ and he's still got nubbys and chicken strips on his tires Lol they think nobody knows. 

Anyhow I love bikes, dirt mainly but street bikes are fun too just not my cup o tea with icbc handing out driver license like kinder surprise toys. It's not my skill level on two tires or one that worries me it's the other drivers. Just too many unknowns from gravel on the road from buddy's truck or just people tailgating, lane changes too much can happen

Also the wife and mom say its a must to take the safe riders course, not going to happen lol I have seen them in action, seen the leader do unsafe things himself and they go through my neighbour hood IMO all they do is give riders a false sense of security and skill.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I actually had 2wheels x 3 at one point. K75s, ZX7R for the track and GS500 for my wife.
> 
> Do the track courses if you can. I did Keith Code, Reg Pridmore, and Mike Sullivan along with a number of track days (all with Dat). You won't regret it. I don't do Whistler of Squamish much anymore because of the changes in the road and the traffic load. I used to have breakfast every Sat morning in Squamish at the Britannia House. So much so that I was treated like family.
> 
> Sounds like you need more/better gear. Get a heated vest if you don't have one. We both have them. Makes riding much more fun.


heated vest, sounds interesting, i'm going to have to look into that,

I'll need something to cover my neck that's where it hurt last ride


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

that photo made it around th world

I was invited to join the Australian Electra Gide forum.

I also got called on a couple of times for "last rides" 
the most memorial for me a 90+ year old Ex RCMP motorcycle / sidecar in Yucon Teritories 

Live to ride ride to live 
& take a saftey reffresher/advanced ridder course every 5 years to keep you sharp.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

My hubby's bike


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

rwong2k10 said:


> heated vest, sounds interesting, i'm going to have to look into that,
> 
> I'll need something to cover my neck that's where it hurt last ride


I almost always wear a fleece wind triangle. I don't like my neck exposed either. Something like one of those ski collars will work too. Or wear a turtle neck. I have something very similar to this though and most bike shops sell them. Aerostich Fleece Wind Triangle :: Aerostich/RiderWearHouse Motorcycle Jackets, Suits, Clothing, & Gear


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

This is my new trike the day I go it in September







2012


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a sweet looking ride. Do you find the old habits die hard such as countersteering?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

So after reading the second page and seeing mikes post I clearly been trumped on year riding exp! Lol but pro rate my years and we will see  that trike is bad ass, I don't think my skinny butt can pull it off, but comfort man.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Vancitycam said:


> So after reading the second page and seeing mikes post I clearly been trumped on year riding exp!


I think you are underestimating the average age of the people on BCA.  I don't think I'm speaking for myself alone when I say that many of us on BCA watched Saturday Night Fever when it was in the theatres. And yes one of my cars had an 8 track.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I had the sidecar for 10 years so i was used to "Different" techiques.

I got the bike together on Wed nigh and read the new 
AMA advanced sidecar insructors manual

The next morning heaed to Victoria for the BECCOM MLA ride to tanke MLAs for rides so they can experience what we do/have to put up with<G>


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Haven't ridden in almost 30 years, and that was only a dirt bike as a preteen. Do have a customized softtail in storage that was willed to me about 7 ago
Coming from a family with a lot of full patch and independent riders, many are surprised that I don't ride.
I have too much respect for bikes to get one without taking a proper course and getting my license, and I could just see myself dropping a new bike on my 150' loose round rock driveway.
Another few years and I'll have the funds to redo the driveway, take a course and pick up a bike. Probably start off with something like a KLR before lifting the tarp and long ride.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

After taking the course, I was impressed with the amount I learned. More riding time would be good, but that's always the case. More experience is the best teacher. And when I was riding (during the course) I treated everyone on the road the way my dad taught me when I was learning to drive a car: 'Treat everyone on the road like they're an idiot and you'll never get in an accident.' And proved it on my road test. Saw a guy waiting to turn left, and another creeping up beside him to turn right. The guy turning right didn't see me until he was halfway into the road but I was already slowed right down as I assumed he hadn't seen me.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Another MC story
I was contacted by Treve Deeleys when I had my sidecar.

A lady with cancer had a last ride request posted on the FM radio sation.

They contacted Trev Deeles and the member of their HOG chapet was unable to fufill the wish.

They called me.

While ridding around I asked if she would like to fly
She said yes .

As it turned out I knew her she took foster parent traning with my EX and a few years prior.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

I must say Burnaby kawasaki where I bought my second bike is absolutely awesome, took care of me, any questions or ordering gear or aftermarket parts always a pleasure to deal with

My first bike from another dealer in Langley was terrible, once I paid for the bike that's the end of it , I asked questions afterwards and they were pretty rude to answer and not always helpful.

My.theory is you'll never notice any difference in things unless you have a comparison.

Glad I found Burnaby kawasaki bad thing is they only sell kawasaki bikes so if that's not your brand I'm sure there's other great dealerships there

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

I've got an old RZ350 that I haven't ridden in a few years. It has taken me from BC to Ontario 3 times back in my university days. I also had a Suzuki DRZ400, before it was stolen from my cabin.

My father owns a Walter Wolf Suzuki Gamma that I've tried to convince he should pass along.

He also owns a 1958 Norton Dominator and a 1949 Vincent Black Shadow (that he's restoring). I understand these are very nice motorcycles, but I'd rather ride the Gamma


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

rwong2k10 said:


> Glad I found Burnaby kawasaki bad thing is they only sell kawasaki bikes so if that's not your brand I'm sure there's other great dealerships there


BK is one of the first motorcycle shops I went to and in my experience, no one compares to that family owned and operated business. Whether the person working is family or not, they treat that store like their own and they treat you like family.  I've been going there for 20 years. Only ever bought one bike from them, but have bought loads of accessories and had lots of services done there.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow I'd love to see the Vincent Black Shadow.
I met a fellow in the early 60's in Calgary who clames to have been escorted out of Montana.

The police gave up at 130MPH.

Went for a cruse around the NW Washington back roads to La Conner for lunch.
I think everyone in the NW had the same idea, every 5th vehcle was a motorcycle.

I may have to ride again tommorrow<VBG>


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been a passenger on motorcycles for a long time, but have only ever driven dirt bikes and scooters myself. My husband has a HD Road King.









On my uncles bike in the 70's.

You definitely should go riding again tomorrow, Mike


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

That's you Pam? Cute.
I went camping a few times with the goldwing club.i was a passenger. We even took our yorkies in their carriers on the back. But that was when I was young and no responsibilities.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

such nice weather, I'm insured now, still modifying my bike for fun.
here's a quick photo
Ninja 650 March update by RW-Photography, on Flickr

I'll post this in the yellow pages also,

but do you know of anyone in the tri-cities/burnaby area or any recommended autobody shops that can drill a hole and weld a bung to my exhaust for an oxygen sensor? Just checking, don't need the service yet, i haven't ordered the exhaust yet, but it won't be attached to the bike

thx in advance
Ray


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

^ Why not get a O2 sensor delete? 

Even if you were to get your new exhaust drilled and o2 sensor screwed in. 
It would give you an error because you removed the catalytic converter. 
You wold have an annoying red/yellow check engine light or F1 error on all the time on your cluster. 
If that is on, you wouldn't know if something actually wrong has happened to bike. 

Talk to Kevin at Bayside Performance, or Marbod at mspeed performance. They will sort you out. 

Nice bike btw, loving the discrete monster decal. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Had: Gs500, Gsxr 600, Ninja 300 (RED!) 

Currently in Stable: Cbr1000rr, R6, Gsxr750 

I lead a bunch of group rides in summer. my group on facebook has over 800 members. 
We do weekly squambucks and gelato rides on mondays.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

HI Radiance,

The oxygen sensor is for the dynojet autotune that I might or might not install on this bike. thanks for the information. I'll be doing the PAIR valve mod, so it doesn't affect the wideband oxygen sensor and the error code jump. It's pretty easy to do , so I'll be doing that myself once I order and receive my aftermarket exhaust.

Oh can you pm me the link to your fb group? I'd be interested! or i'll send you a pm

thx

Ray


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Had HID's installed earlier on this week. about 3x brighter than the normal driving lights, according to the spec sheets.

Quick snapshot

HID's installed by RW-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

Radiance said:


> ^ Why not get a O2 sensor delete?
> 
> Even if you were to get your new exhaust drilled and o2 sensor screwed in.
> It would give you an error because you removed the catalytic converter.
> ...


whats the fb group? i like monday gelato rides 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

rwong2k10 said:


> Had HID's installed earlier on this week. about 3x brighter than the normal driving lights, according to the spec sheets.
> 
> Quick snapshot
> 
> HID's installed by RW-Photography, on Flickr


bikes lookin fresh bro, i might insure april so maybe we can spin with 2wheelx2. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

